# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ditë e zymtë

## xheladin

shkruan: xheladin hamza

DITË E ZYMTË

Dielli i zbehtë 
Ndritë ditën e vdekur

Shpresa humbet në kujtimet
E iluzioneve të pavdekshme

Mes gishtrinjëve 
Shpalosi qiellin palë palë

Qetësia që këndon
Lexon në ballin tim
Këngët e plagëve ...

Në rrudhat e fytyrës
Mbeti e shënuar ditë e zymtë
Dhjetë shkurti dymijë e shtatë
E larë me gjakun e njomë

Mbi toprakun tonë
Djajtë edhe një herë
Hedhën vallen e çmendurisë ...

15. 02. 2007.

----------


## Palma

Suksese Xheladin ne krijimtarine tuaj!

Pershendetje 
PAlma

----------


## xheladin

shkruan: xheladin hamza

NËNËS SIME

Në ëndrrën e natës që iku pa kthim 
Ti nëna ime, mendimet mi përkëdhele 
I bëre të mëndafshtë
Si flladi i verës në mbrëmje...

Kujtimet për Ty
Zbritën qerpikëve të mi
Të larë me lot...

Mbi varrin tënd u përkula
E hapa portën e zemrës së djegur
Ajo u gjunjëzua totalisht

Elhamin zëshëm ta këndova
Shpirti më dridhej si në ankth
E fjala më mbeti në fytin e tharë...

Mbi mollëzat e faqeve
M’u rrokullisën lot dhembjeje
Ranë mbi varrin tënd
Me lule mbuluar
Ku ti rehatshëm fle, nëna ime!

----------

dobri (28-11-2013)

----------


## xheladin

shkruan: xheladin hamza


NGJYRAT E SHKËLQIMIT

Fillimin dhe mbarimin e jetës
Trup lodhur
I përputha në një pikë
Porsi një semazen...

Si në ëndërr
Kalova udhëtimin
Nëpër kohën këtë të kalbur...

Pastaj dola nga qetësia
E varrit
Që në mua flinte

Ta ngulfasë zërin që del
Nga thellësia e shpirtit
E të dëgjoj muzikën e semasë heshtshëm...


E mbuloj me vellon e së kaluarës
Të mbëshjtellur
Me ngjyrat e shkëlqimit...

Dhe tani dënesë!

----------


## xheladin

shkruan: xheladin hamza

FLUTURA DHE QIRIRI

Pas ditës së lodhur
Në muzgun e mbrëmjes
Qerpikët mu mbyllën vet

Në kllapinë e parë të natës
Në ëndërr e para më erdhe ti

Je shndërruar në fluturën e bukur
Që fluturon rreth dritës së qiririt
Të ndezur enkas për ty

Gjatë fluturimit u ndeshe me te
Dhe u dogje në flakën e tij

U dëgjua një ofshamë
Nga e cila u zgjova 

Nëpër rreze të hënës
Në errësirën e natës
Në shandanin e artë 
Qëndronte qiriri i fikur...

----------


## xani1

Poezi të bukura. Urime e suksese, Xheladin.
Po ua bashkangjes edhe unë vjershën time më të re. Besoj se do t`ju pëlqejë.

VARGJET E MIA

Vargjet e mia të ngrohta valë
Ia dhashë ”xhaxhit” internet
Si babadimri fëmijëve t`ua falë
Kudo janë, në secilin kontinent.

Vargjet e mia me aromë Kosove
Nuk i mbaj dot në kompjuter
Tek ju i nisa me shpejtësinë e dritës
Të ju gjejnë gëzuar shend e verë.

Anembanë botës ju që keni tretur
Shumë gjuhë të tjera do të mësoni
Por gjuhën shqipe n`maje gjuhe ta mbani
Se do t`ju mallkojë po qe se e harroni.

----------


## xheladin

Xani vargje të bukura janë. Të dëshiroj që dora të mos ndalet kurrë në shkrimet e mëtejme.

Me respekt të veçantë
xheladin hamza

----------


## xheladin

KOSOVA E RE

Këmbët janë rënduar shumë
O të mallkuar të kësaj toke
Sot mjegulla do të tërhiqet
Ombrellë më nuk do të shërbejë
Vrasjet janë kohë e kaluar
Ardhmëria është para nesh

Evropa në gjirin e saj na pret

Rehatin shpirtërore ta krijojmë
Ejani të ecim ballëlartë drejtë saj.

----------


## xani1

FJALA

Ka fjalë të shkurta
Ka fjalë të gjata
Ka fjalë të mprehta
Që presin si shpata.

Ka fjalë si pelimi
Ka fjalë nektarplot
Ka fjalë që vrasin
Si armët me barot.

Ka dhe fjalë si era
Që s`peshojnë hiç
Ka fjalë si plumbi
S`ngriten me vinç.

Fjala don gdhendur
Fjala don latuar
Mos të ketë gjemba
Njerëz për të lënduar.

----------


## xheladin

shkruan: xheladin hamza

RRUGË TË PANJOHURA 

Në errësirën e natës 
Para syve të mi të përlotur 
Shtrihen rrugë të panjohura 

Rreth meje iluzionet luajnë 
Lojën e tyre të vjetër gënjeshtare 
Nata kafshon ditët në ikje... 

Mendimet pas tyre vrapojnë 
Në zbrazëti të zbrazët 
Si qielli... 

Mbi brigjet e afërta 
Dëgjohen thundrat e kuajve në vrapim 
Hingëllima e tyre e shfrenuar 
Në zemër futë frikë e trishtim... 

Luhatem me këmbë të lodhura 
Në udhëkryqin e rrugëve të panjohur 
Errësira e natës me dorën e saj 
Ledhaton frikën në shpirtin tim...

----------


## xheladin

shkruan: xheladin hamza


PËR TY

Çdo natë 
Pranë dritares së hapur
Hidhem në mendime
Për ty loçka ime

Shumë të dua
Ti këtë nuk e di
Guxim s’pata të të them

Me lot në sy
Emri yt 
Mbi buzë të mia fle

Të thërras me zë
Kur i tërë qyteti 
Në gjumë është 

Dëgjohet jehona e tij
Ti nuk më dëgjon, jo
Jam shumë larg

Mezi pres takimin tonë
Të të them sa shumë të dua
Sa shumë vuaj për ty

Në ëndërr të kam çdo natë 
Në mëngjes kur zgjohem
Përsëri shoh 
Pranë nuk të kam, eh...

----------

dobri (28-11-2013)

----------


## xani1

Mendoj se është koha që vargjet e mëposhtme t`ua ofroj forumistëve e sidomos fëmijëve të atyre që i kanë. Urime festën e Vitit të Ri të gjithëve.

Babadimër hileqar

O ti babadimër
Me sajë, drerë e zile
Përse në pleqëri
Fëmijve po u bën hile.

Shkon nëpër qytete
Në shkolla e spitale
Njëherë s`u kujtove
Të vish edhe në male.

Eh sa fëmijë jetimë
Të bukur e punëtorë
Ty me thes në shpinë
T`kanë parë n`televizor.

Po na e bën me hile
O plakush i vjetër
Nuk erdhe as sivjet
A të presim vitin tjetër?

----------

dobri (28-11-2013)

----------


## EDUARDI

> shkruan: xheladin hamza
> 
> NËNËS SIME
> 
> Në ëndrrën e natës që iku pa kthim 
> Ti nëna ime, mendimet mi përkëdhele 
> I bëre të mëndafshtë
> Si flladi i verës në mbrëmje...
> 
> ...


Xheladin shume te bukura te gjitha poezite e tua, por une vecova mbi te gjitha kte poezi, ndoshta ngaqe kjo i flet per nenen qe eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte per te gjithe ne ne bote..
Urime dhe pres poezi te tjera prej teje, pasi do te ishte nje privilegj per mua ti lexoja me endje...

----------


## xheladin

Zotëri Eduard, të felenderoj që lexon poezi të mia dhe u jep një ngjyrë ylberi që mbështjellë të gjithë adhuruesit e fjalës së bukur.

Me respekt të veçant
xheladin hamza

----------


## xheladin

shkruan: xheladin hamza

*GËZUAR VITIN E RI*
(arkostih)

*G*ëzimi dhe dashuria në prag të derës trokasin me mall 
*Ë*ndrrat e parealizuar shekullore jetësohen me ne
*Z*emrat le të na hapen si qielli në natën e bekuar
*U*rata jonë le të mbërrijë në horizontin e shtatë
*A*tje ardhmërinë ta puth me mall e ta marr për dore
*R*ehatinë dhe vullnetin ku pret Kosova jonë

*V*etë e kaluara ecën kokulur rrugës pa kthim
*I*dealet dhe shpresat tona në një thes të artë
*T*ek ne një Baba Dimër plak me dashuri i bartë
*I* buzëqeshur si lulja e parë në pranverën e hershme
*N*ë sytë e tij shkëlqen PAVARËSIA E KOSOVËS

*E*ndet nga një shtet në tjetër zë zbardhje të KOSOVËS

*R*endin tani kemi E GJITHË SHQIPTARIA
*I* dalim para ta presim me shpirt e zemër shqiptari!

28. 12. 2007.

----------


## EDUARDI

I Nderuar Zoti Xheladin Hamza Lexo Kto Dy Vargje Prej Meje

A Do Te Me Falesh Dot??
-----------------------

Kur Ju Shkruani Poezi
Shpirti Im Me Trazohet
A Do Te Me Falni Dot 
Nese Nga Poezit Tuaja Mua Sme Shkohet

Nese Ju Sme Falni Dot
Mesohuni Me Mua
Sepse Cdo Poezi Tuajen 
Une Me Shpirt E Lexoj Dhe E Dua


Eduart Hoxha 

Tirane Me 28.12.2007

----------


## mondishall

> shkruan: xheladin hamza
> 
> RRUGË TË PANJOHURA 
> 
> Në errësirën e natës 
> Para syve të mi të përlotur 
> Shtrihen rrugë të panjohura 
> 
> Rreth meje iluzionet luajnë 
> ...


Poezi e vecuar ne pelqimin tim. Dhe akoma me te vecuara dy vargjet e fundit. Kuptohet, nje zgjedhje shpreha kete rradhe, mes poezive tuaja plot shpirt poetik. Suksese.

----------


## xheladin

Eduart Hoxha dhe mondishall, shumë faleminderit për mendimet e Juja poezitive për pozitë e mia të shkruara nga dora ima. Ju jam mirënjohës dhe konsideroj si miqtë e mi. Ndoshta një ditë do të keni në duart tuaja librat e mia të botuar, si dhe librin i cili është në botim.

Me repektë të veçantë
xheladin hamza

----------


## xheladin

shkruan: xheladin hamza

MË FALË QË U KTHEVA

Më falë që u ktheva
Shtigjeve të vjetra
Me shpirtin e thyer
E aty s’të gjeta 
Ty më kurrë....

I besoj bisedës kur të gjithë heshtin
E ti, më falë për mendimin e fshehur
Dhe në fjalë që s’ti shqiptova kurrë
E cila më iku me dritën e ditës së harxhuar ...

----------


## bili99

I nderuar  Xheladin,

"  I  besoj  bisedes   kur  te  gjithe   heshtin"....  me  pelqen   dhe  une  disa  here  i  besoj  kesaj  bisede ,me  shume se  kur  te  gjithe  flasin.Urime  per  vargjet   e mira  ,  suksese  ne krijmtari  te metutjeshme...

me  nderime,
bili99

----------

